# Guitar wood supply running out in 10 years : gibson, martin, taylor, fender



## soliloquy (Aug 4, 2011)

Guitar makers to run out of wood in 10 years | Rock News Desk


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 4, 2011)

*Insert appropriate joke about not getting wood* 


But in all seriousness, it may just be a bit of "OH NOES"...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 4, 2011)

With so much $ on the line, I find it hard to believe that some of the big corporate owned music gear companies haven't purchaces ground and planted lots and lots of trees just for instruments.
Wouldn't be suprised if they keep their hidden forest a secret so no one goes in at night and harvest their timbers.
Maybe I'm just wishful thinking.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 4, 2011)

While I think the claim of ten years is pure BS something definitely needs to be done....


.....

.......

............. but nothing will be, cause humans are greedy ignorant assholes plain and simple. Funny that someone posted a link to Gibson actually buying illegal timber under the article:

Endangered species trafficking: What did Gibson Guitar know?

What I don't understand is why seeding and replanting isn't done for each area logged. I wouldn't even be surprised to find there are eco-volunteer groups out there that would be willing to do the reseeding work. Instead, the trees are cut down and a barren wasteland is left. But meh, what do I know. I haven't done enough self educating on the whole predicament. One thing is for sure, the whole natural world is changing for the worst at our hands.


Rev.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sure that there is some probability to this but they could just be playing this whole thing up as a way to jack up prices even higher. I bought a Les Paul Standard (gibson not epiphone) in 1992 for a little over $800. I think you all know how stupidly expensive that same guitar is new today. Even 10 years ago, the price had doubled. This whole "oh no, we're outa wood" stuff is only going to justify them making the guitars even pricier. 

We're running out of oil and food and space and everything else too right? I don't buy it. It's all just to keep the prices up and keep you all in a slave state. We need to fight wars over natural resources and oil and oh my goodness. I don't buy it. 

I've always been an advocate of older is better. I have a 1980 Ibanez Artist that'll destroy and new Les Paul today. 

I'm not denying that quality wood is harder for guitar builders to get these days as there are there are fewer places and distributers to get it from. 

Back in the day the big companies used to be more discerning in choosing one piece of wood over another when building a guitar. Today anything goes and wood they would have not used in the past is used without question today.


----------



## steve1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder how many trees we have between us  at last we can justify our GAS


----------



## ShiftKey (Aug 4, 2011)

hmm, so essentially,they are saying that (to be profitable/competative) they upped the production volume without thinking about the supply chain(such as the time it takes for trees to grow), and are now gonna cry about it because its a symptom of success?
how about they produce half the guitars they currently do to limit the required materials being used each year?......
oh sorry I forgot that is wishful thinking, as with any 'peak..whatever' aside from coming to terms with facts and typically the generally lazy 'save the world' attitude, its simply a method by which manufacturers can ask for, no, DEMAND more money for their product,event though they are the cause of either actual or implied scarcity.
EG, wood is scarce now gann' have to charge more for your guitar/oil/gas/gold/copper/whatever you want really.

maybe im just jaded and people do genuinely mean to do good things for a better future, it just seems to be convoluted BS to me.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Regardless of if its true or not, the immediate result is that now it has been said, and now there is a reason or excuse if you will, to raise the prices, effective most likely sooner than later


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 4, 2011)

Because clearly, "rosewood, maple, ebony, mahogany and spruce," are the only woods you can make a guitar out of.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 4, 2011)

Gibson and others who uses illegal wood should be closed down. They could use maple or bloodwood or grow their own ebony, but they don't.


----------



## Origin (Aug 4, 2011)

We have way more trees in general than we did before logging became so huge because of responsible methods/tree-farming, I don't see why we couldn't do the same for guitar woods. Sure hope at least a few companies start leading the charge on that.

In the meantime, carbon fiber


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2011)

Origin said:


> We have way more trees in general than we did before logging became so huge because of responsible methods/tree-farming, I don't see why we couldn't do the same for guitar woods. Sure hope at least a few companies start leading the charge on that.
> 
> In the meantime, carbon fiber


In 15.7 billion years, expect complaints about the upcoming carbon shortage.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 4, 2011)

I was expecting that.

Tree farming is somehow a remedy to the problem,but due to the lengthy timespan of a tree becoming big enough for harvest it makes it difficult for the big companies to make up right away,not to mention the evergrowing market (even for cheaper instruments due to the general financial depress)

The thing is companies rarely make something that fits a person's needs 100% . The proof in that is that most of us possess more than 2-3 guitars ,and that is not only because we "need different tunings".On the bright side,doing entry level guitars is good ,since you don't have to invest in something you may not like.Still a non-ecologic solution though ,since the trees have already been cut,whereas you could invest in a more expensive guitar and sell it to someone that really wants it/wants to start playing.What society could make the certain user to user market work in such an ideal way though?

Our fault?We buy in that psychosis we so cutely named with the acronym GAS.I mean really guys?Not being a gigging musician and having 3 custom guitars worth more than 2000 bucks (and who knows maybe 1-2 production ones) ,an axe-fx , possibly an amp etc?You worked your money,but that doesn't make you any different from someone that has more that one expensive cars.

And i won't exclude myself from that..As far as electric guitars go,i sold all guitars but one,and now i'm having a custom guitar built.A sum of two electrics.And the second i'm having built isn't the idea guitar for me,just something that'll hopefully work better than my previous one/

The months i've been with only one electric guitar, taught me that if you love a fair amount of things about a certain guitar,you can live with it longer.Impulse buys or integrated incompetencies of the guitar compared to what you really want are what cause you to buy another guitar.Also GREED


I don't know what the solution to the problem is,especially now that serious damage has been done.

Turn to other species of wood?No way man,oak and teak can't djent you bumass. 

Turn to guitars made of metal?Oh wait,aren't there already TONS of strings disposed every week?What can we do?Melt them and make guitars?Or should we have invented strings that last years and clean up easily?No way man they'll sound like flatwounds where will the djent go?

Recycle wood and make wood pulp guitars?Flaxwood might be onto something here 

*you can replace the word djent above with any word as twang,br00tz,bwooow,0omph etc

//rant

tl;dr : We buy in that psychosis we so cutely named with the acronym GAS


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 4, 2011)

What about guitars made of different types of stones and minerals.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> What about guitars made of different types of stones and minerals.


What about heavy ass back breaking pains in the ass?


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 4, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> What about heavy ass back breaking pains in the ass?


Idk I like guitars that are kinda heavy....but thats just taste. Though guitars made out of that substance might be really good for a really dark and warm/heavy tone, especially for down tuning.

Now can that guitar djent


----------



## Thep (Aug 5, 2011)

Well...everybody knows Basswood is the most awesomeness wood anyway. I'll take one with a carbon fiber neck, please.


----------



## mountainjam (Aug 5, 2011)

Origin said:


> We have way more trees in general than we did before logging became so huge because of responsible methods/tree-farming, I don't see why we couldn't do the same for guitar woods. Sure hope at least a few companies start leading the charge on that.
> 
> In the meantime, carbon fiber


I don't think that's entirely accurate. I could be wrong, but I think we have more trees than we did 100 or x amount of years ago, but this only represents the changes in moddern logging practices. There is no way there are more trees now than before america got settled and logged. Just think how many homes, business, roads, highways, cites, and what not that used to be natural woodlands. However, with many exotic guitar woods coming from foreign countries where the timber laws are lax, these woods are threatened.

Edit* to make my point more understandable we have more trees now since after logging got huge, not before.


----------



## Edika (Aug 5, 2011)

It seems that logging has changed in the US, I don't know though if it has changed in the rainforests. If they continue to log trees as they used to then I would be more worried of not having any oxygen to breathe than having a guitar to play in the next 10 years (you know the whole CO2 to O2 conversion through photosynthesis yadda yadda that trees are famous for but people somehow keep forgetting). Of course if there is not a lot of oxygen then there will not be a lot of demand for guitars or manufacturers making guitars so up to a point problem solved !


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 5, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> What about guitars made of different types of stones and minerals.





highlordmugfug said:


> What about heavy ass back breaking pains in the ass?





CrownofWorms said:


> Idk I like guitars that are kinda heavy....but thats just taste. Though guitars made out of that substance might be really good for a really dark and warm/heavy tone, especially for down tuning.
> 
> Now can that guitar djent




I think that has potential,not to mention it has a cool spalted stone top 


Seriously i think the way to make a stone guitar lighter is to make it very thin or hollowbody(although that might be a bit more difficult to do) ,and make it headless.I'd buy that!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 5, 2011)

The furniture industry has a far bigger impact on this and most of them use sustainable sources now (not counting all those cheap exotic furniture company from Asia who don't, shame on them), why many of these instruments brands don't is beyond me.
Even some of the most exotic wood can be purchased in a sustainable manner so either it's horse doodoo to jack-up the price or they are really dumb in how they manage their business...


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 5, 2011)

Edika said:


> It seems that logging has changed in the US, I don't know though if it has changed in the rainforests. If they continue to log trees as they used to then I would be more worried of not having any oxygen to breathe than having a guitar to play in the next 10 years (you know the whole CO2 to O2 conversion through photosynthesis yadda yadda that trees are famous for but people somehow keep forgetting). Of course if there is not a lot of oxygen then there will not be a lot of demand for guitars or manufacturers making guitars so up to a point problem solved !



70% of all photosynthesis occurs in the ocean.



What companies need to do is stop churning out instrument after instrument, most being sub par and on different prices scales. This is a waste of wood, compared to companies that only make quality instruments. Sure budget instruments sell, but they are intermediates for most players. Then again without that income companies would feel the need to jack prices even more (this could easily be a ploy to do just that, we want more profit in the next 10 years). 

However I don't see Alder, Ash / etc on their short list, so whoopy. We don't need rosewood or ebony (maple is nice though). But as has been said, just because it isn't the stable /traditional wood, doesn't mean there are not alternatives.


----------



## -42- (Aug 5, 2011)

This in no way affects my plans to get one of these: Standard Series Two | Electrical Guitar Company


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ Shiny


----------



## Bribanez (Aug 5, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> With so much $ on the line, I find it hard to believe that some of the big corporate owned music gear companies haven't purchaces ground and planted lots and lots of trees just for instruments.
> Wouldn't be suprised if they keep their hidden forest a secret so no one goes in at night and harvest their timbers.
> Maybe I'm just wishful thinking.


 

That's a good idea. They would be wise to do that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 5, 2011)

So our fish stocks, wood supplies and fossil fuels are all slated to run out in the next couple of decades. Guess we're fucked then.  That's what humanity is like though, a problem isn't a problem until it's biting our ass and forcing us to deal with it, by which time he damage is done.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 5, 2011)

A few years ago, when the Maryland blue crab population was suffering from truly unsustainable harvesting practices, there were areas on the Maryland (liberal) side of the Potomac River which were put off-limits to crabbing. Virginia, on the south side of the Potomac, refused such measures.

As the crabs started to make a comeback in the protected areas, some Virginia commercial crabbers came across to poach... and were shot by the Marylanders protecting the areas.

Which led to the funniest headlines I had read in a while, with Virginians, always protective of their gun rights and suppliers of guns to many illegal enterprises, protesting the use of guns in defense of one's homes and businesses. 

----

I'm not offering homicide as an alternative method of protecting forests from destruction, but I wonder what will happen if the Earth Liberation Front or Earth First! starts getting more violent in protecting natural resources. As it is, their inserting spikes into random trees really threw a monkeywrench into harvesting for a while. If they come up with something similar which isn't detectable with a metal detector, I think they could really stimey logging.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 6, 2011)

Explorer said:


> A few years ago, when the Maryland blue crab population was suffering from truly unsustainable harvesting practices, there were areas on the Maryland (liberal) side of the Potomac River which were put off-limits to crabbing. Virginia, on the south side of the Potomac, refused such measures.
> 
> As the crabs started to make a comeback in the protected areas, some Virginia commercial crabbers came across to poach... and were shot by the Marylanders protecting the areas.
> 
> ...


Carbon fiber/stone spikes!

Whoever suggested those materials earlier was right on the money.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Aug 6, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> I'm sure that there is some probability to this but they could just be playing this whole thing up as a way to jack up prices even higher. I bought a Les Paul Standard (gibson not epiphone) in 1992 for a little over $800. I think you all know how stupidly expensive that same guitar is new today. Even 10 years ago, the price had doubled. This whole "oh no, we're outa wood" stuff is only going to justify them making the guitars even pricier.


A good portion of that is good old inflation, not merely scarcity in the wood market. Dare I say, it may be the only difference...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 6, 2011)

For every tree they cut down, they should plant 100 AT LEAST to get to a somewhat safe number. That or just not make guitars.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 6, 2011)

Solution: Make thinner guitars with more pieces of wood. Ibanez has caught on to it already  I keed, I keed...


----------



## bostjan (Aug 6, 2011)

Of the many things threatening exotic wood supplies, I'm fairly certain that guitar production plays a fairly small role. However, if other larger factors have more money behind them,, that small role will quickly become a scapegoat.

Also, say Fender is responsible for the demand side of a harvest of one hundred rosewood trees in one year. Let's also assume that they want to responsibly replenish these trees by planting one thousand rosewood tree seeds. While that's a great start, it will be decades before a fully mature 40 meter tall tree can take it's place, during which time many saplings will die from fungal diseases and boring insects. (Which may only get worse as those larger, unmentionable industries continue running rampant with disregard for the environment around them).


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 7, 2011)

Carbon Fiber guitars it is in the future then


----------



## Sephael (Aug 7, 2011)

Origin said:


> We have way more trees in general than we did before logging became so huge because of responsible methods/tree-farming,


that is half truths at best. First the only stats I've been able to find are based only on United States, a mere 8% of the worlds forests, and not overseas where most of the logging is done. Also it is only counting tree reduction from logging, doesn't account for rampant destruction and burning without harvesting that happens to clear land for development. 

And since they are replanted almost exclusively with 1 type of tree per area they are less diverse (in wildlife too) and more susceptible to being wiped out by disease.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 8, 2011)

I heard a theory that mankind will continue to exploit resources until they are depleted, then immediately develop new technologies to replace them out of necessity. I'm not going to complain if this results in cheap, available carbon fiber instruments or instruments with interesting wood combinations. We have a shitload of forests here, my grandparents own some land and I'm thinking of taking one of the trees and making a guitar out of it.

(Chrome's spellcheck recognizes shitload, but not spellcheck. Oh the irony)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2011)

We'll have to recycle wood, use alternate tone materials etc. We'll continue using up our earths natural resources though, because human beings are ignorant and selfish.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 8, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Carbon Fiber guitars it is in the future then



Damn straight. It's perfect.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 8, 2011)

News? Not really. Only this time they seem to realize the upcoming shortage BEFORE the species is banned from international trade like brazilian rosewood. One species get's hyped, logged to the verge of extinction, replaced by a similar species. What will happen? I guess something similar as to the furniture industry etc. "Real" wood guitars/basses might become rare, as did massive wood furniture, mahagony window frames etc. I just hope they won't make guitars out of plywood or particle board any time soon, but I guess plywood guitars are something we'll most likely see in the future. Or rather not see, due to paint...


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 9, 2011)

Plywood instruments have existed in the budget lines for a while. Thing is, it is just as capable of resonance as real wood, so if care is given to its make I doubt you would be able to tell the difference. Composite materials are predictable in that you can tune them. No reason you couldn't attempt to tune plywood to frequencies too. You already have those guitars that are effectively MDF and they are supposed to be quite good.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 9, 2011)

Bamboo necks are the future. Phenowood boards, Bloodwood boards, Maple boards will also become more common on higher end guitars. We should have more Ti or Al guitars with spruce cores. I am working on one for instance


----------



## flo (Aug 9, 2011)

I took the wood for my current build from a waste container, used to be pallets. It's Korina, Maple and Padauk. 

Now I'm not saying that Fender and Gibson should do so as well, I say that there are pallets for shipping industrial goods made from such woods, used once, and then thrown away. Which makes me sad.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 9, 2011)

Easy answer: pass a law that will rule a table must have no more than three legs. All the saved wood can be used to make guitars.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting! I believe it's been said before, but I'll say it again. Bullshit! The companies are more likely running out of the woods they want to make cheap guitars from (insert name of 3rd world world country). If it's true though, maybe guitar making will go back to the thrifty quality instruments of 20-50 years ago. Independent builders using wood scavenged from old sites (abandoned houses, etc.) I know a few people around here who do that. found some nice tiger maple, and such.


----------



## -42- (Aug 13, 2011)

What about bamboo? I'm serious, we have bamboo flooring in our house and it makes an exceptional wood, can be produced with various densities and grows like a weed. I'm legitimately curious as to its utility in guitar building.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 13, 2011)

Think of the pandas!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 13, 2011)

-42- said:


> What about bamboo? I'm serious, we have bamboo flooring in our house and it makes an exceptional wood, can be produced with various densities and grows like a weed. I'm legitimately curious as to its utility in guitar building.


 
Doesn't Oakland Axe Factory make guitars with bamboo necks? I'm pretty sure someone here has an OAF (lol, "oaf") ten string with a bamboo neck.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 13, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Doesn't Oakland Axe Factory make guitars with bamboo necks? I'm pretty sure someone here has an OAF (lol, "oaf") ten string with a bamboo neck.



They do indeed, I think Holloway had one.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 14, 2011)

Bamboo is already well used and proven to be sounding good. It is indeed the next big thing, since it is almost as strong as Carbon Fiber!


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried making a guitar out of human bones? I mean, look at how many people die EVERY DAY.







note that I was only semi serious


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 14, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Has anyone tried making a guitar out of human bones? I mean, look at how many people die EVERY DAY.


 
Soilent Guitars?


----------



## bostjan (Aug 14, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Has anyone tried making a guitar out of human bones? I mean, look at how many people die EVERY DAY.
> note that I was only semi serious



Not a bad idea. It'd bring a new meaning to "death metal guitars."

Plus, what better way to spend the next few hundred years than as a decorative guitar...


----------



## JamesM (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry Daemon but I have to insist that carbon fiber will pick up before Bamboo ever does.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 14, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Sorry Daemon but I have to insist that carbon fiber will pick up before Bamboo ever does.



You might be right. Bamboo is much cheaper and plentiful, the sound is more woody and it's easier to work with. Does not cause cancer or pipi disfunction if inhaled.

I love carbon fiber and I bought myself already, but many Luthiers do not like the sound they get, and would move towards more natural materials like Bamboo.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 14, 2011)

There will always be a lot of guitars around and made in the future, there is just WAY too much money involved otherwise. 

I am not surprised though. I think this will affect more of the rarer woods though, such as Ebony, Koa, Honduran Mahogany, Rosewood and others. They were not too specific as to which woods were affected. I sort of doubt Maple, Walnut, Alder and Basswood are going to run out any time soon. There are plenty of walnut and maple trees on my property in Farmville if any guitar company wants to harvest those. And my Carvin is made out of those two woods and sounds great....

In addition to that, guitar woods are only a faction of the wood that is used in total. Think housing, furniture, ect. 

More maple in higher end guitar fretboards and bodies, more carbon fiber (Which imho is a good thing, think the WM526...) frequent tree farming by guitar companies all over the globe, more synthetics, use of blood-wood, bamboo, who knows? 

Then maybe a few decades from now these rarer woods will grow back and the cycle will continue. 

Although I do believe that with the coming of synthetic materials the wooden guitar will become obsolete. So who knows? I think that this will bring more innovation and new ways to explore the possibilities of making an instrument. Just Don't be so negative and jump to conclusions. Think of what good could come out of this, and look forward to that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe this will bring about some strange new synthetic we don't even know about yet. That's what happened when ivory became too scarce and expensive, so a producer of billiards balls offered a cash prize to whoever could come up with a suitable substitute. That's how the first industrial plastic, celluloid, came about.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 15, 2011)

What about this stuff?

Paulownia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Light, resonant, cheap, and best of all it's very fast-growing. It's already being used in cheap Deans and stuff... I reckon it won't be long before it's more commonplace.


----------



## flo (Aug 15, 2011)

Guitar from human bones:


bostjan said:


> Plus, what better way to spend the next few hundred years than as a decorative guitar...





BucketheadRules said:


> What about this stuff?
> 
> ... being used in cheap Deans and stuff...



Does anyone else sense a problem


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't they sell $3000+ and sometimes ones that cost tens or even hundreds of thousands? Far be it for me to think they migh be able to afford to plant a tree or two...


----------



## -42- (Aug 17, 2011)

Having played a Flaxwood, I can tell you that they feel and sound fantastic. The Kareline used to build them responds really well.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 17, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> You might be right. Bamboo is much cheaper and plentiful, the sound is more woody and it's easier to work with. Does not cause cancer or pipi disfunction if inhaled.
> 
> I love carbon fiber and I bought myself already, but many Luthiers do not like the sound they get, and would move towards more natural materials like Bamboo.



Carbon fiber can be tuned however you want if you are skilled with working it. Those luthiers just don't possess that skill. You can control the stiffness and density of the composite, and that is a very good thing. As far as sounding more 'woody' you could tune it to do that, woody is just something people made up to describe something either way, it is by no means exclusive to wood.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> What about this stuff?
> 
> Paulownia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Light, resonant, cheap, and best of all it's very fast-growing. It's already being used in cheap Deans and stuff... I reckon it won't be long before it's more commonplace.



That tree is actually pretty damn awesome.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Carbon fiber can be tuned however you want if you are skilled with working it. Those luthiers just don't possess that skill. You can control the stiffness and density of the composite, and that is a very good thing. As far as sounding more 'woody' you could tune it to do that, woody is just something people made up to describe something either way, it is by no means exclusive to wood.



Don't get me wrong, I know all of it. But I am not the one who has to build threadmill instruments, those luthiers are ! Again, my opinion of the best instrument involves A LOT OF Titanium anyway.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 18, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Don't get me wrong, I know all of it. But I am not the one who has to build threadmill instruments, those luthiers are ! Again, my opinion of the best instrument involves A LOT OF Titanium anyway.



Better go with Uranium, titanium just isn't heavy metal.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 18, 2011)

They should be made of the most metal substance of all....NOTHING

...or balloons


----------



## filipe200x (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an all mahogany guitar, and the tone is dark as fuck. Am trading for brighter acrilic guitars.

But seriously, there's a lot of different woods here in Brazil that we can cut. We'll sell it to whichever manufacturer wants it, for a very high price, so we'll get filthy rich.

Ok, Now serious. There's always other alternatives. I believe there might be a lot of different types of wood that can be used to make guitars. We can just look at Brian May's guitar, as far as i know it was mostly made of Oak right? And it still sounds awesome.

And one alternative would be limiting the use of noble wood for instruments only. I mean, does anyone really need to have Rosewood furniture? That can always be replaced with cheap wood or forms of plastic.

But the most important thing we need is to take care of what we have, and most importantly stop the illegal cutting.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

Sephael said:


> They should be made of the most metal substance of all....NOTHING
> 
> ...or balloons



I shit you not I have seen a 'guitar' made with a balloon.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe they can build guitars from compressed algae loafs.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Better go with Uranium, titanium just isn't heavy metal.



I am having a busy time now, but soon you are going to see a new build thread in Luthiery section. I really have the titanium project and made all the design and calculations. The core of the body will be spruce, everything else Titanium.It is going to be around 5 kg, headless, fretless, ergo shaped baritone V 
I might even not make it baritone, since the stiff neck will allow me an even Tension. we will see hahaha


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 19, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Maybe they can build guitars from compressed algae loafs.


 
I want a moss guitar.

This has to happen.


----------



## Zomboir (Aug 21, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Turn to other species of wood? No way man, oak and teak can't djent you bumass.



I think I found my sig, hahaha. I actually laughed hard! xD


----------

